# Hi



## ladykempo3 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi:
 I don't mind starting at the bottom again. Less pressure. So I'm the new-newb. Hello everyone. Wow I get to begin again!


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 21, 2005)

:wavey:  Welcome!

 - Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi LadyKempo  Welcome to the Group~!

I moved your thread from the other one, so now you can be at the Top 

~Tess


----------



## MJS (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum LadyKempo!!!

Enjoy your stay here and please feel free to ask any questions that you may have! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 21, 2005)

Greetings LadyKempo.  We hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi LadyKempo!  Well, just like martial arts, the time flies by and you will catch up to your real rank soon!  Enjoy the journey here too!  TW


----------



## Baytor (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## someguy (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 21, 2005)

On behalf of the Admin/Mod/Mentor Team _*WELCOME*_ to MartialTalk.

  -Michael
  Austin, TX


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome Ladykempo!  I hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Jan 21, 2005)

Adding one more welcome to the pack! 
WELCOME!

Aqua


----------



## Kempogeek (Jan 23, 2005)

Hello Everyone. Im new here and looking forward in putting my 2 cents on various topics. Im currently an orange belt in Kosho Ryu Kempo. The only regret is that I didn't start years ago. Train safe and all the best. Best regards, Steve


----------



## still learning (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello, Lady Kempo......enjoy the reads.....Aloha


----------



## The Prof (Jan 24, 2005)

Some people really know how to have fun, WELCOME!


----------



## Vadim (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Ladykempo! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## ladykempo3 (Jan 27, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hi LadyKempo  Welcome to the Group~!
> 
> I moved your thread from the other one, so now you can be at the Top
> 
> ~Tess


I don't know how you did that of course but thanks. I'm a white-belt in martial Talk.


----------

